# Upgrade 7.2 -> 7.3, recompile everything?



## AndyUKG (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,

  as FreeBSD 7.2 is near end of life can anyone confirm whether if I upgrade a system to 7.3 I still need to recompile every single port package as if I was upgrading to 8.0? A mandatory recompile of all ports doesnt really provide a realistic option for OS upgrade where downtime needs to be kept under a few hours...

thanks for any info, comments etc,

Andy.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2010)

Ports only need to be recompiled after a major version upgrade (6.x -> 7.x -> 8.x) though you can temporarily get away with running the old ports by using compat options (in the kernel, and using the applicable misc/compatx port).


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok! Thanks a lot for the info!


----------

